# Looking for new friends.



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone from the Sioux Falls, SD area? My husband and I are moving back there after being gone 34 years. Sure am looking forward to meeting some new people and getting involved in the home community again. PM me, and maybe we can meet for coffee after we are settled.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Hope your move goes well and can meet new and old friends I from WI.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Have fun going back home. I bet you will find a lot of changes. My son was there for Sturgis Bike Time. He said the Harley dealer was a fantastic place to visit.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

welcome from South Carolina


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You can do a search here for the area you are moving to. Then you could send them PM's and maybe suggest a get together.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome. Wishing you a safe move and happy times ahead.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum. :sm09:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## fibernutz (Apr 3, 2011)

SDKATE - we have lots of people and groups around the area. A great place to start is to come in to Barnes & Nobles any Tuesday night, bring your knitting or crocheting and join in the fun. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have fun going home!


----------

